# Need furever homes



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I tried to post this at a lab forum but they wouldn't let me, I was too new. If anyone here belongs to a Lab Forum and can post this there, please do. Thanks in advance. My daughter got her mix through Lab Rescue and asked if we might be able to help these little guys.

These dogs are in the Northeast. A few specify CT.

Date: Fri, 30 Oct 2009 06:15:50 -0700
From: [email protected]
Subject: Dogs in Urgent Need of Foster Care for 11-7-09
To: [email protected]


Hello there! 
We have a long list of rescue labbies in need of foster homes this week! Many of our dogs are stuck in boarding in the South, where the nice, cool fall weather is quickly giving way to the cold, frigid temperatures of winter--and we really want to move these dogs into homes before the cold sets in. Not to mention, we don't want our labbies to have to spend Thanksgiving alone in a lonely kennel! We even promise to give them a strict "talking-to" about stealing turkey from their foster families...  

The economy has hit the dog world hard over the summer and fall, and we have taken in quite a few owner surrenders from families who have lost their homes,so many of these dogs are well-mannered house dogs who are very scared and confused from being stuck in a kennel for so long. 

If you would consider opening your home to one of our homeless labbies this holiday season, we would be so very grateful. Please pass this on to your friends who may be interested in fostering a dog, and let them know that they can go to www.americanlabrescue.com to fill out a free foster applicaiton. 

We hope you and all of your rescue dogs are doing well--and please remember to send us pictures and updates anytime. Hearing how much these dogs are loved in their new forever homes makes all of the hard rescue work worth it!

Thanks and have a nice weekend! Happy Halloween!
-Courtney Childress

*BASIL*








Meet Basil! Basil is a beautiful Yellow Labbie mix who is approximately 7 months old. Basil is a well mannered young lady who is already housetrained, crate-trained, and she walks well on a leash! Basil is eager to please and loves to learn new things-- so she's ready to learn the labbie ropes with her new family! Basil is fine with other dogs and loves people. If you would like to foster or adopt this sweet girl, please submit a free application at www.americanlabrescue.com. 
Basil is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 







*TIKI*








IN BOARDING IN SOUTH WINDHAM, CT... Meet Tiki. Tiki is a sweet lab about 4-5 years old in search of his forever home. Tiki is good with other dogs, CATS and loves people! A home with older children would be best for Tiki . Tiki is a gentleman through and through and will be your loyal friend. Tiki is housetrained and likes to go for walks - he is neutered, current on his shots and heartworm negative. To adopt this loving labbie, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 

Tiki is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 








*PRETTY*








Meet Pretty!! Pretty is a beautiful 2.5- 3 year old chocolate lab. She had a family that relinquished her because they could not afford to take care of her. They kept her chained in the yard so ALR thought she deserved a chance at a happy life so we accepted her into our rescue program. She has had her vetting taken care of and is ready to go to her new home. She is a happy,sweet girl who is dreaming of a loving home where she could be the center of attention. If you would like to adopt Pretty please fill out an adoption application at www.americanlabrescue.com 
Pretty is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 




*CINDY*








Meet Cindy ... Cindy is about one year old and in search of a forever home. Cindy was rescued from a kill shelter and is glad to be safe. Cindy seems well mannered and plays well with other dogs - we have not seen her around cats. Cindy would love a fenced yard of her own to play in and would love to find a walking companion. To adopt, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
Cindy is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 



*TARREN*








Meet Tarren. Tarren is a gorgeous 80 lb. black purebred female in search of her forever home. Tarren is a sweet and loving Lady with a GREAT temperament and personality. Tarren has been described by many as having Typical lab personlaity. Tarren loves people and is good with other dogs. Tarren is about 3 to 4 years, spayed, current on her shots and heartworm negative. To adopt Tarren, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
Tarren is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.



*BOB*








Meet Bob ... Bob is described as being a ready made pet.... Bob has a calm temperament and would make a great dog for nearly any home. Bob is about a year old, neutered and healthy. Bob will be a medium to large dog, not too big; currently Bob weighs about 35-40 lbs. Any family would be lucky to have this guy. Bob is good with other dogs but we have not seen him around cats. To adopt, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
BOB is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 



*BISCUIT*








Meet Biscuit ... Biscuit is cute lab mix who was born in June and cannot wait to be part of a forever family. Biscuit is use to living with other dogs and will make a great addition to nearly any home - as you can see Biscuit loves the water! Biscuit will make a loyal friend - she has so much love to share. To adopt, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
Biscuit is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 




*LAUREL*








Meet Laurel .... Laurel is a sweet tempered Black labrador about one year old in search of her forever home. Laurel was found as a stray and she is excited about her new start in the Northeast!! Laurel plays well with other dogs and is good with people of all sizes. Laurel is spayed, hw negative and current on all her shots. Laurel will make a great family pet. To adopt, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
Laurel is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered. 




*ALEXIA AND/OR ASPEN*








Alexia is just the cutest little girl, who obviously loves playing with her sisters, Avalon and Aspen! She is about 16 weeks old and loving life. Alexia is well socialized, happy and affectionate. She is a little ball of energy and would do best in an active home where she will have lots of playtime. Alexia is current on her shots and will be spayed prior to adoption. She is crate trained. To adopt, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
Alexia is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 



*JACK*








IN BOARDING IN MIDDLETOWN, CT.. He is a young labbie that was found as a stray and is now in need of his forever home. Jack is about 9-12 months old and has more of the American lab build as you can see in his profile photo. He does well and is very social with people of all ages and dogs. They describe Jack as a sweet boy who would make someone a great companion. Jack is a retriever through and through- he loves to play fetch and would do anything for a ball. He is also extremely smart and eager to learn. He is hoping he does not have to wait long because in the South where he came from the big, black dogs are never chosen. To adopt Jack, please fill out an adoption application on our website www.americanlabrescue.com! 
Jack in CT is up-to-date with routine shots, house trained and spayed/neutered.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Bumping for help. Might someone here also be a member at a Lab Forum who can cross post this for me? I have the original email. I can send it to you, if necessary.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

They are pretty- love Bob's feathery coat. Karen is on the Lab board I think.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks. 

It sounds from the email that these guys are kenneled outside and the upcoming winter is going to be a problem. It gets COLD in New England!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Emld.*

I emld. Kathi a member of this forum and she just posted this on Lab Forum.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

What lab forum do you visit?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Karen519 said:


> I emld. Kathi a member of this forum and she just posted this on Lab Forum.


Thank You!

Adriennelane...I don't belong to a Lab Forum, or at least I didn't until today. I joined the first Forum that came up through a Lab Forum Google search and tried to post this there...they would not allow me to since I was a new member.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> Thank You!
> 
> Adriennelane...I don't belong to a Lab Forum, or at least I didn't until today. I joined the first Forum that came up through a Lab Forum Google search and tried to post this there...they would not allow me to since I was a new member.



Thanks. I was just curious because I know a lot of lab owners who would benefit from a forum like ours.


----------

